# dry shot......... mfas



## NOS_PSR_NOS (Nov 9, 2004)

with a dry shot of nitrous can you but the nozzel before the mfas. or will that just rune it. i was told that it will rune the mfas but i was just wondering if anyone else has any input


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you cannot spray the nitrous into the MAF...


----------



## NOS_PSR_NOS (Nov 9, 2004)

James said:


> you cannot spray the nitrous into the MAF...



thats what i thought thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is how I hooked up a NOS dry nitrous system (from JWT) to my SE-R. The fogger installation is about 2/3 of the way down.

Lew


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Here is how I hooked up a NOS dry nitrous system (from JWT) to my SE-R. The fogger installation is about 2/3 of the way down.
> 
> Lew


nice setup, very clean. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Here is how I hooked up a NOS dry nitrous system (from JWT) to my SE-R. The fogger installation is about 2/3 of the way down.
> 
> Lew



Nice set up. I want to get a better boost controller. Mine spring and ball set up works but spikes a bit.


----------

